# This is my town.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Went and did a little snow shoeing during the last snow storm. Came back down the hill and the storm broke. Wish I knew how to take photo's because this doesn't do the view justice.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can see my house!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I see it too. Did you see me walking around up there?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No, you must have been in camo.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I know a guy that took a shot at you with a 50bmg, while you were standing there taking that photo. He must have missed. Rubber bullets just don't fly very well. :evil: I can see my house too. :mrgreen: Nice photo Blade!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BERG said:


> I can see my house too. :mrgreen:


 -BaHa!-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice view! It would be nice to live in the "country"!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice there. Man I wish I could live that close to the mountions.


----------

